# Half flap joints.



## woodworkergreg (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey everyone:

I'm looking to practice making half flap joints. Do you know any good projects I could do to get practice making half flap joints? 
I'd like to make something I could use and practice making a few project to get good at it. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks

Greg


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Picture frame, digital display frame are the first which come to my mind.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodworkergreg said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I'm looking to practice making half flap joints. Do you know any good projects I could do to get practice making half flap joints?
> I'd like to make something I could use and practice making a few project to get good at it. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks
> ...


Are you using flaps at 1/2 setting for takeoff or touchdown?

George


----------



## woodworkergreg (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm thinking takeoff.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Assuming 1/2 lap you could use those sorts of joints in frames to make coffee tables, bed ends etc.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Are you using flaps at 1/2 setting for takeoff or touchdown?
> 
> George



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

It's *half laps*

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:









 







.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

trolling!:laughing:


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Not nice. Simply set him straight.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Anything you could build with a frame you could use half lap joints on. Its very common for cabinet doors.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Are you using flaps at 1/2 setting for takeoff or touchdown?
> 
> George


Too funny!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Half laps I'm sorry. Was not intending to be mean. I work on airplanes and it just struck my funny bone.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

How about for us newbies someone post a pic of a half lap joint. Please


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

VIFmike said:


> How about for us newbies someone post a pic of a half lap joint. Please












There you go

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> There you go
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Of corse this can be used in a 'T' situation or for a corner

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DaveTTC said:


> Of corse this can be used in a 'T' situation or for a corner
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Or, can be used as suggested for corners (door frames). Can be used to make short lengths into longer lengths. Can be used to make plywood wider (if necessary). It has a lot of uses and, IMO, is a very strong joint.









 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> View attachment 51592
> 
> 
> There you go
> ...


This diagram reminds me of another potential project - a kitchen paper towel holder.

The half-lap shown in the diagram would be the base. Buy a large dowel, 3/4in or 1in diameter, drill a hole, and you have the paper towel holder.

Not fancy, but good for practice.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Half laps can also be used to build a work bench or out feed table. It is also possible to cheat and use laminated 1x4's rather than notching 2x4's as shown here:
http://sawdustmaking.com/Work Area/workbenches.htm


----------

